# Moritaka #2 Gyuto rust problem



## guga (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi, I am thinking about getting a knew knife and I liked the Moritaka Aogami #2 Gyuto 240mm, but I read mixed reviews about the knife.

Anyway, I read several posts about the kourochi finish coming off and the blade starting to rust.

Is there a way to prevent this from happening?

thanks,

guga


----------



## wagstaff (May 30, 2011)

It seems like a compound question.  That is, I don't know how to prevent the kurouchi finish from coming off (if that indeed is a problem -- I've seen one person say this on another forum, but not sure if this is a one-time thing). But the rust issue is only tangentially related.  That is, maybe a kurouchi finish helps prevent rust, but plenty of carbon-steel knives don't have that finish at all, and preventing rust is a separate issue.  And unless there's something particularly reactive about Moritaka's Aogami 2, it's not that difficult.  You prevent rust by rinsing/drying when necessary, cleaning with baking soda at appropriate intervals, letting a patina form.

If you are asking how you prevent the finish from coming off just to protect the finish itself.. well, I don't have direct experience.  I'm inexperienced with kurouchi knives  in general (sorry!)


----------

